# MF 35 Industrial



## hawranjs (Dec 14, 2012)

Just bought a 35 industrial. Can anyone please tell me the diffrence from the basic 35.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Dont know if you still have this or are still looking for info. but I have one and would like to converse with others who have one too. Here is what I know but confirming information is difficult.
MF 35 Utility/Industrial was a beefed up yellow version of the MF 35 red/gray ag. version. The Front axle is solid no adjustment, Power steering was standard and had 2 steering cylinders mounted on each end of the axle. The front engine/axle mount is heavier and has mounting holes to accomodate the loader. It has the same hood as the ag TO35 but had 24" rear tires and rims instead of the 28" on the ag version. It was the forunner to the latter MF 200 industrial/utility or Bull series.


----------

